# went out looking for good ice....



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

well I went to a private lake I can fish.... sandy lake and 95% open water.... then went to palm rd.... walked out a little ways drilled a hole and had about 2.5 inches.... went out about 40 yards to where the ice changed textures and reached out to drill a hole and it was about .5 inches.... then went to wingfoot... some of the bays had some ice... shorelines are showing all over... main lake area no ice at all.... THIS BLOWS!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I noticed palm rd yesterday was mostly open water looking west from ranfield rd, some large wind blown chunks ice packing up at the ****, it's amazing how fast that end builds ice.


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

I also went by Wingfoot and saw the same thing. Springfield was wide open on the whole north end. I'm guessing that the overnight low of 12 will convert alot of water to beautiful ice. C'mon water...give up already!


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

All lakes will have locked up ice tomorrow, but it will be thin. Monday morning you'll find a solid 1.5-2.0 Then the warm up with rain monday afternoon and tuesday. Ice with be back to 0-1.5. If lucky wednesday morning will harder it back up and come thursday depending on snow we may have 2.5-3.5. Then calling for another warm up come the weekend. If you expect any better, then sorry but it's not happening yet. The trend is what is ruling this winter and if you do see decent ice, fish it as much as possible because this year ice season is about toast. Just driving around today I see some ponds locking up and skim forming but this cold front won't be here long enough for us icers to enjoy good ice.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I fished westbranch one year where it put 5 inches of ice on the lake in one night! but it was 2 degrees... and that was the first night/ day that it was calm! who knows... might go check palm again in the morning.... really don't think it will put 2.5 inches on with upper teens... guess we will see... hate to get up early again just to be disappointed, but like fishingdude said... if you get good ice fish it! and if I got 3 inches I will be fishing!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

skeeter is no longer walkable 3 foot white caps


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I am pretty disappointed with this year.....its seriously sad....I looked up the 10 day for NW ohio.....weds, thurs, fri, sat all below freezing....then 6 days of mid 40's or high 30's.....It is insane.....the 4 days of freezing weather though may form 2-3" of ice somewhere to get a day or two in of fishing.....maybe a day.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm thinking a pontoon boat, full enclosure, and some holes in the floor might be the ticket!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*no ice... Wide open all over!*


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

might be fishing out of my kayak with my vex and ice rods!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I drive over Mogadore every day. This morning for the first time it was completley locked up. some of the bays had some older ice but the rest was clear good ice.


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

And now the snow comes, followed by the summer, then back to the tropical rains. It is a great sight to see though, a new sheet of good clear ice on the lakes always makes for a good feeling. I'm all out of cuss words so now I'll just cry.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

jiggin'fool said:


> might be fishing out of my kayak with my vex and ice rods!


That's not a bad idea!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Just gotta stay positive I know it's hard just have to go to the state up north till safe ice in Ohio not looking great for us buckeye icers


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

every lake i drove by today was locked up.... I drove 44 south from 422 past ladue, past a couple other ponds.... checked sandy lake(private) and had a good inch started.... now if we can only get some gail force winds to blow the snow off for the cold temps tonight... might be out there on saturday and sunday!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

KEEP THE FAITH JIGGIN,I'M HOPE'N TOO!!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## joerugz (Feb 28, 2007)

paintEd and myself took a drive over to Palm rd. Walked out on the snow covered ice only about 15 ft. But found 3". The snow kept me from venturing out any furthure. I sespected thinner ice past that point, so I decided to stay dry and warm. ......ICE ICE BABY!!


----------



## icebergy (Jan 21, 2012)

did anyone get a chance 2 check mogadore 2day. thanks 4 the info


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

Checked a pond a round 2:00 this afternoon mostly slush around the edges


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

edges are soft... the only good ice I found was stuff that didn't completely thaw with all the rains and wind! I was on 3 inches today.... the weight of the snow kept me moving though... fish a spot for half hour then move 10 ft cause the ice was sinking with all the snow!


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

thats what you gotta do jiggn, keep movin like that when its thin, did ya end up gettin on anything? im guessin shes prolly opened up have to get a hold of my buddy he lives right on the lake and find out whats goin on may be able to launch a boat if nothing else


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

hey adam, not much here haven,t been south yet maybe nxt week,i posted yesterday on here about your trip to mohawk, and it magicaly disappered overnite, something funny goin on??? we may get on some good ice this yr i hope, nxt week doesn,t sound that good...


----------

